# Kitty Hollow Park Lake



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever fished this lake with any luck? If so, what kind of fish are there? I'm planning to go there next week and want to take the family and the girlfriend there, but I dont know if that's a good spot to take them.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Cman, Expedia maps shows it but my question is how did you ever hear about it. 
Is it a public park or a golf course?
I hope it is full of LMB's or at least some BG's for the kids.


----------



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Cman, Expedia maps shows it but my question is how did you ever hear about it.
> Is it a public park or a golf course?
> I hope it is full of LMB's or at least some BG's for the kids.


 Yeah, TPWD shows it as a Community fishing destination.
www.*tpwd*.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/gofishing/houstonfish/houston_map.phtml


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

I fished kitty hollow years ago, when it was a private hunting and fishing area.
(say 1980) The lake was MUCH Bigger then, but had some of the biggest crappie I had ever seen. Big gators also.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

TPWD stocks kitty hollow with rainbow trout in the winter every year. The problem lately is there are a lot of weeds that grow in the lake. They do attempt to clear them out but you will still experience some snags. Theye is a red fishing pier. Most people fish the bank to just past the pier in front of the small hill.

I have hooked a couple of black bass there too. One must have been good sized as it charged the pier and cut the line.


----------

